# [A] "Ring of Excellence" Raidgilde auf Durotan sucht...



## Ktown (29. April 2009)

Zur Verstärkung unseres 25er Raids stellt RoE unten beschriebene Klassen ein. 

Wir bieten:- Regelmäßige 25er Raids richtung Ulduar, Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers und Eiskronenzitadelle
- Faires DKP System für die 25er Raids (Würfelruns für 10er) 
- Ein motiviertes Team in kameradschaftlicher Atmosphäre (Disziplin und Spass müssen 
sich in der Wage halten.) 
- TS, HP und den ganzen Standardschnonsens^^ 
- Kompetente Raidleitung 
- Diverse Gildenevents (Weihnachsfeier, Gnomenrennen und allerlei anderen Unfug) 

Und jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel! 

Das fordern wir von EUCH! 
- Du bist ZUVERLÄSSIG, MOTIVIERT, KAMERADSCHAFTLICH (Egoisten haben bei uns keine Zukunft!) und LOYAL (JA! Sowas gibt es auch noch in WoW) 
- Du hast ein Equipment auf Ulduar10/25 Niveau oder sogar besser? 
- Du bist durchhaltefähig und willst helfen etwas aufzubauen? 
- Du beherschst deinen Char und oder bist willig dich technisch zu verbessern? 
- Du bereitest dich gut auf deine Raids vor! (Sockelung, Verzauberung, Bufffood, studium der 
dementsprechend geforderten Bossguides) 

Dann könnte RoE evtl. Teil deiner spielerischen Zukunft sein! 

Was suchen wir? 

Aktuell: Shadow, Verstärker, Ele und Todesritter dd



Was und wann Raiden wir? 

- Derzeit haben wir 4 Raidtage 
- Mo,Di,Mi,Do  
- Am WE gehen auf freiwilliger Basis die jeweiligen 10er Pendants dieser Raidinstanzen 
- Raidzeiten Grundsätzlich 19:30-23:00 
- Derzeitiger Raidstatus:
10: N© S(C+3) M© U(1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/11/12/13/-)[L/X/E/H/T/F/-/-/-] PdK© PdoK© O© 
25: N© S(C+2) M© U(1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/11/12/13/-)[L/X/-/-/-/-/-/-/-] PdK© PdoK[-/-/-/-/-] O© 


Bei weitern Fragen kann man mich auch Ingame gerne erreichen, oder ihr besucht unsere HP *www.roe-durotan.de* , wo ihr dann eure Bewerbungen im demenstprechendem Bereich hinterlassen könnt. Wichtig!!! 

Gruss Sneewante


----------



## Ktown (30. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Ktown (4. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Ktown (5. Mai 2009)

/ push


----------



## Ktown (12. Mai 2009)

Aktuell werden folgende Klassen gesucht:

Paladin (*Heilig*+Vergelter)
*Hexer*
Schamane (Verstärker+*Elementar*+Resto)
Druide (Eule)
Priester (Heilig)

bei einem guten Bewerber ist auch bei anderen Klassen/Skillungen was möglich...

Gruß Snee


----------



## Ktown (14. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Ktown (18. Mai 2009)

/ push


----------



## Ktown (26. Mai 2009)

Ktown schrieb:


> / push


----------



## Ktown (2. Juni 2009)

/ push


----------



## Ktown (16. Juni 2009)

/push btw. haben eine neue Homepage: www.roe-durotan.de ! Ein Besuch lohnt sich...

aktuelle Klassensuche:  2 Hexer, Druide (Heal+Eule), Paladin (Heal), Priester (COH-Heal) und einen DK ( dd mit Tank dual-spec)


----------



## Ktown (23. Juni 2009)

/push


----------



## Ktown (20. Juli 2009)

/push

Aktuelle Klassensuche: Vergelter, Ele- und Verstärker-Schamane, Hexer, Eule, Shadow und Feral Druide (dd)


----------



## Ktown (28. Juli 2009)

/push 


Unsere Support dd's werden aufgestockt... jetzt bewerben: www.roe-durotan.de


----------



## Ktown (4. August 2009)

/push


----------



## Karius (8. August 2009)

Ktown schrieb:


> /push



Da mach ich doch mal mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Gruss von Helios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ktown (12. August 2009)

/ push

Aktuelle Klassensuche: Ele und Verstärker Schamane + Eule


----------



## Ktown (20. August 2009)

/push


----------



## Ktown (24. August 2009)

/push 

Aktuelle Klassensuche: Fast alle dd-skillungen. Besonders Schamane, Druide, Schurke und Hexer.


----------



## Ktown (2. September 2009)

/push


----------



## Ktown (14. September 2009)

/ und hoch damit

Suchen noch diverse dd's und auch den ein oder anderen Heiler...


----------



## Ktown (17. September 2009)

/push


----------



## Ktown (25. September 2009)

/push

Aktuelle Klassensuche: Schatten-Priester, 2xSchurke, Schamanen (2xVerstärker 1xEle) und ein Feral-Druide (Katze oder Bär ist egal, optimal wäre beides)

Gruss Snee


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

/push (dases snee nid immer allein machen muss :>)+


----------



## Ktown (7. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Ktown (15. Oktober 2009)

Ktown schrieb:


> /push



aktuelle Suche:

*Verstärker Schamane*, Elementar Schamane und Holy Paladin


Bei guten Kandidaten würden wir noch einen Schurken und einen Tank (Krieger/Druide) aufnehmen.


----------



## Ktown (2. November 2009)

/push

Aktuelle Suche:

1 x Tank - Krieger oder Druide (sollte Equipmäßig direkt für Ulduar25 Hardmodes und PdoK ready sein)

1-2 x Damagedealer ( Range-dd's, aber nur sehr gute Kandidaten, kein Nachequippen möglich momentan)

1 x Heiler (Pala, Schammy oder Druide, auch hier nur sehr gute Kandidaten)


----------



## Ktown (12. November 2009)

/ push


----------



## Ktown (3. Dezember 2009)

Ktown schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Aktuelle Suche:
> 
> ...




und push


----------



## Ktown (10. Dezember 2009)

/ push

Aktuelle Suche: Shadow, Verstärker, Ele und Todesritter dd


----------

